# Can someone help me identify what is likely to kill this?



## ScottH (Aug 19, 2021)

I am a total newbie at DYI lawn. Have a Bermuda lawn that I am trying to get to look good. No Preemergent laid this spring. Took soil samples and have been working on making sure right nutrients in soil. Working through all the suggestions from the Bermuda bible. Have just been using normal big box weed killer and Ortho Nutsedge killer to get rid of sedge and weeds. For the most part lawn is looking much better than it ever did. However....... I now seem to have something that is starting to aggressively spread in spots of the lawn--I have attached pictures here. Trying to figure out what will help me eliminate it. Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@ScottH that's crabgrass. Quinclorac is the best option for killing it, but beware that many of the products sold at the big box stores that have Quinclorac also include other herbicides that can injure bermuda in high temps. The best way to not have to deal with it moving forward is to maintain a good pre-emergent barrier.


----------



## ScottH (Aug 19, 2021)

thanks for the quick reply and advice!


----------

